# Activate Smart Start module?



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

Good evening everyone. Looking for someone to activate a Smart start module for a new customer. Sadly back when I used Direct I had an account but now use Forton. Please PM me for the info if you can help.


----------

